# (Quiz/Test) Which sport are you made for?



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Commonwealth Games special, courtesy of the BBC.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-28062001









Oh what a surprise.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

1. Netball 2. Hockey 3. Cycling

All things I haven't done for many a long year, but all things that I used to enjoy and do a lot of, and wasn't too bad at. 
I enjoyed taking the quiz - in fact, *that* is my best sport now!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Interesting. Didn't have sitting around reading or playing music.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^ this is the Commonwealth Games and therefore professional pursuits are ineligible?


----------



## Lovemylute (Jul 17, 2014)

Badminton, squash, and table tennis. Bang on, actually! I was the table tennis champion at my school in my mid-teens, and all racquet sports were my thing. Mind you, it's been a few years...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Wrestling - Judo - Boxing. Let's get together and spend some quality time.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Wrestling - Judo - Boxing. Let's get together and spend some quality time.


Same, but different order for me (Judo-Wrestling-Boxing).

In actuality, I'm a runner.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Judo-Wrestling-Swimming

I can never fight

I am just a tennis player and a gymnastics lover

Am I in the wrong direction? hahaha


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Shooting, table tennis and Lawn bowls. I like table tennis and shooting seems fun.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> Same, but different order for me (Judo-Wrestling-Boxing).
> 
> In actuality, I'm a runner.


You should start running over people.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Wrestling (2), boxing (1), and squash (3). Meh, kind of accurate. What I do at my gym is judo and cesar gracie jiu jitsu. Healthy for the body and mind. Now if I were younger I'd consider this mma stuff, boxing, kickboxing etc.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

1. Squash, 2. Wrestling, 3. Judo

I haven't played any of these sports. Squash seems pretty interesting, but the other two don't interest me at all. I do play soccer, basketball, and tennis - apparently they're not for me.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

With it seems an exceptional ability to spot things camouflage, and being of a height and with long legs, the U.S. army thought I would be well suited as the solo ranger / scout who went ahead of the troops to see if it was viably "safe," to move ahead into new territory. _LONE TARGET WITH NO BACK-UP PROTECTION, MUCH?_

That was in a general physical, a long time ago when their was a draft for the armed services, and a genuinely bum knee disqualified me.

But that, _that would have been a truly exciting sport, sports._ LOL.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

1 Badminton
2 Squash
3 Judo :devil:

I like tennis but I am slightly bored by badminton. Squash would be OK. NO judo or any other type of wrestling, bleah


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Boxing. Xxxxxxxx.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

1. Swimming
2. Cycling
3. Squash

That's a pretty accurate result.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

1. Hockey
2. Rugby
3. Squash

It's England, and I'm from the US so I think they really meant - 

1. Basketball
2. Football
3. ?????

I played basketball and football in high school so that agrees fairly well. I've never played a racket sport competitively, but I did enjoy racketball in college.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

1. Judo

Judokas have to keep their wits about them at all times, so the need to maintain focus is about as important as being very agile, and able to escape from tricky positions

2. Athletics (middle distance)
3. Triathlon

I'm on the shorter side of average in terms of height, but quite slim in terms of weight, and have some endurance and sprinting ability, so if I had to take up a sport, something like judo would probably be up my alley.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Cycling. 

And now my shameful confession: I don't even know how to ride a bike! :lol:


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Mahlerian said:


> 1. Judo
> 
> Judokas have to keep their wits about them at all times, so the need to maintain focus is about as important as being very agile, and able to escape from tricky positions
> 
> ...


Most folks I've known who get into jiu jitsu seriously for a little while never look back. Btw, jiu jitsu and judo were originally synonyms and the term judo came into vogue primarily after the turn of the 20th century. The advent of bjj (brazilian jiu jitsu) helped to form stereotypical ideas of the differences between judo and jiu jitsu, when in fact most of the fundamental techniques are identical. Competition judo is a whole different monster than the art form itself and the reason that olympic judokas only try for an ippon is that tosses apparently reflected the aesthetics of the people in Japan who organized competitive judo.

I would also highly suggest looking into *****, as it is the russian variant and highly derivative of bjj. Their leg locks are fantastic and my friend Sean (whose base is *****) frustrates me with his calf slicers and heel hooks all the time at the gym. If you're awesome with leg locks then all of a sudden you are pretty dangerous from your back.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

I dont know....the quiz wouldnt stop laughing!


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Lukecash12 said:


> I would also highly suggest looking into *****, as it is the russian variant and highly derivative of bjj. Their leg locks are fantastic and my friend Sean (whose base is *****) frustrates me with his calf slicers and heel hooks all the time at the gym. If you're awesome with leg locks then all of a sudden you are pretty dangerous from your back.


I avoid violence and whenever possible will run away from a fight. Having said that, I've been in a number of unavoidable altercations over the years and I'll say that the only type I don't like to come up against are the *****/bjj guys. The hell with that.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> Cycling.
> 
> And now my shameful confession: I don't even know how to ride a bike! :lol:


That is soon remedied! Go for it.

Taggart didn't learn to ride a bike until he was twenty-six. We were on a day trip to York, my home town, and I suddenly got a yen for cycling, because I grew up on bike rides. So we bought a pair of bikes from a second-hand shop in the Micklegate area. The proprietors allowed Taggart to have a go at staying on his bike in the car park behind their shop. He had never sat on a bike in his life, but we had to get home somehow, so he 'just did it'. Then we wheeled the bikes to the station, travelled up with them in the guards' van, and got back to Durham Station at about 10 pm at night.

Now comes the good bit. We had to cycle home in the dark to our digs in a pit village about four miles out of Durham, on little roads and bike tracks, up hill and down dale. And we did cycle home - but the next day, when Taggart saw what he had accomplished on his first bike ride ever - he quailed!


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^sounds like an adventure. Good stuff.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Lawn bowls for me as number one. How dull!


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

1. Triathlon
2. Swimming
3. Athletics

Swimming is somewhat accurate, but being a smoker limits your abilities to tolerate more than an hour at a time. However I dont see myself doing triathlon; a week ago I rode 40km on bike with my cousin and absolutely dreaded it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Lawn bowls for me as number one. How dull!


Might as well simply lock me up in a room and throw away the key.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^ ah, it's not so bad. It's a relaxing, even sedate pastime.
There's a nice (and fairly historical) bowling club near where we live. I can put a word in for you and perhaps help you jump the membership waiting list.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^I have a lawn bowling club near me. It's similar to shuffleboard on cruise ships. 

Either assign me to ice hockey or football goaltender..... or lock me up in a room and throw away the key.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^I'm sure you will.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

These quizzes never get it right. My No.1 result was wrestling, and I never cared about it one bit. My top three would be cycling (I want to go on a cross-country bike tour when I have trained well enough for endurance - cross country as in from the Alps to the North Sea), swimming and hiking. I want to get into mountain climbing and horse riding some day.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^ cycle tour sounds great. Hope you'll eventually be able to do it.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Is cribbage in there?


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

mirepoix said:


> I avoid violence and whenever possible will run away from a fight. Having said that, I've been in a number of unavoidable altercations over the years and I'll say that the only type I don't like to come up against are the *****/bjj guys. The hell with that.


It is quite frustrating to me when I meet people who use an art form that is supposed to foster self improvement, to act like a punk. I would never go to a gym that didn't specific have moral standards, there is no sane reason to teach aggressive people who are too stupid to empathize how to break bones and soft tissue. In ***** and bjj, but not judo, they teach you how to use chokes that restrict the flow of blood to the brain instead of constricting the carotid artery. Obviously this is pretty dangerous and trust is required to practice a lot of these techniques.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Like I said, given the option I'll always literally run away from a fight. There are too many terminally insecure individuals out there who believe they've a point to prove.


----------

